# 1941 Plymouth - Instruction Sheet Needed



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Can anyone email me a copy of the instruction sheet for the AMT 1941 Plymouth? Current kit number is 6184.
I got this puppy for $2 at a yard sale -- including several brand new bottle of paint. But no instructions.
Help!

Jeff


----------



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)

hey do you need the instruction yet?


----------

